
Third fatal Tesla Autopilot crash renews questions about the system - hellllllllooo
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/17/elon-musk-to-review-all-of-teslas-expenses-in-a-new-cost-cutting-plan.html
======
aeternus
We should really be looking at the stats, is this system safer than a human
driver?

Given the number of reported fatalities reported recently, it may not be.

~~~
LoSboccacc
the problem with stats is that incident rates bunch together extremely
heterogeneous driver, vehicles and driving environments, so for example the
"40% safer" figure from the ntsb years ago is _extremely_ misleading

since the autopilot has a very limited field of applicability the only way to
determine if it's safer is to compare it with actual driving data details
between the tesla car fleet within similar condition and I think the only data
we can get as outsiders it's "number of death in tesla on highways" and
"number of death in tesla on highway with autopilot", but deprived of relative
miles driven in each mode information it's going to be quite meaningless, and
even with the data at hand it might very well be that the datapoint are too
few to reach a significant confidence about the findings.

------
eindiran
HN conversation on this from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19932918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19932918)

------
ActorNightly
Seems like tall Semis are an issue for Teslas, one of the crashes a year ago
was also a similar scenario.

Perhaps they should add more vertical FOV on the sensors?

------
sschueller
How many people need to die until Tesla is made accountable for lying to the
public about the capability of their auto pilot?

Maybe a bus full of dead children?

